# ISO Lactose Intolerance Recipes



## fortyvil (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi to everyone! 

  I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for lactose free recipes, maybe someone out there can recommend sites to visit!


----------



## katieh86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello!
I am also very new to this and lactose intolerant! (Recently discovered)  I have found that the Alpro Soya website has been a huge help to me. It has loads of recipes on there using the Alpro alternatives to dairy products! I’ve tried out a fair few of them and they are really nice!!
 
Hope this helps you!! Let me know if you find any other sites that are useful I could also do with some more inspiration!
 
Katie


----------

